

Ask HN: Am I too late with my startup idea? - Justen

My friend and I have been working on an idea that we believe has great potential. This was somewhat validated by hearing yesterday that a competitor is releasing their product at the end of the month which is very similar to ours. However, we've only been working on it for about 2 months and need maybe another 2-4 months to release.<p>One thing that's similar between both of our products is that users build up their profile with ranking/awards as they interact with the site, and since we're targeting the same group of users, we're worried that since we are going to be beat to the market, those users won't be interested in signing up with our product and building up their profile again.<p>What should we ask ourselves to see if we should abandon our project, or continue? Any other insight?
======
benologist
Continue. Your only competitor is "nobody cares you exist" and the same goes
for the other dudes. You'll both have beaten the odds if you reach the point
where people are actually choosing between your products.

------
dylanhassinger
Ignore the competition, it's just a distraction from finishing your product.

But that doesn't mean you don't need to pivot. For any startup, but especially
a community-driven site like this, you need a Custom Acquisition strategy.

Why will people sign up for your app? << That's a question you want to have
answered _before_ you start building. Then take that a step further, and start
building a waiting list of signups.

If that's not practical, maybe you need to downsize your idea/pivot. Marketing
is harder than building!

More here - <http://startupbook.net>

------
mikecane
This story might help:
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/07/15/vince-
gilli...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/07/15/vince-gilligan-on-
how-breaking-bad-almost-didn-t-happen.html)

------
vesky
I'm not a developer or a founder but I hope I can help.

My advice would be to look at the positive side of this. Watch carefully what
works and what doesn't work in your competitors product.

See what problems they face and fix them through your own service. That way,
when you release your product, even if it's a few months after, you're going
to have all the problems they have fixed.

Long story short, you could use their product as your own "alpha testing" so
you can make your own better than theirs. Hope it helps. Good luck!

------
alid
"The competitor to be feared is one who never bothers about you at all, but
goes on making his own business better all the time" - Henry Ford. I say stay
on your vision. There are a lot of variables in your competitors' execution
that could affect their traction. Execute well and focus on a kick-*ss value
proposition, nail your brand and price-point, and add a bit of emotional
design for good measure. You could then find that they fear you, not the other
way around. Best of luck!

------
cloanic
In the end I'd recommend having a great UI. That alone could be the difference
of either product "winning" so to speak.

------
OafTobark
Keep going. You won't attract 100% of the same users even if your MVP are
similar and the long term evolution of the product will change drastically

------
mtrimpe
Will you be able to stay ahead of the competition in the long run? Do you feel
that you have a longer term vision than them?

Our startup is in a very similar spot where around our launch date 5 other
competitors launched; now there are over 40.

Most of our competitors though are stuck in the niche that for us was just the
most obvious place to start. We're starting to expand to a much broader market
and have a multi-year roadmap of features and functionality to add; which
means that we're by no means out of the race yet.

In general, it's always a marathon. There are always others and there always
will be. The real question is if you will be able to last longer and get
farther than they will.

~~~
Justen
See that's the thing, I know what we eventually want to do after we release
and some of them are very large ideas to integrate which will take a lot of
time. I believe that our product idea is way better than anyone else's, but
the fact is this competitor hasn't really shown off what their product is
besides in a post outlying the general "obvious place to start" as you say.

There doesn't really exist a service that we have in mind currently, so it's
hard to not see it as a race. Especially if they release first, then a couple
months later, we release practically the same thing and then we start work on
what makes us different. But what's to stop them from copying our extended
features?

~~~
mtrimpe
It _is_ a race, but more of an unlimited time cross-country marathon.

Right now you're just two random people/teams showing up at the same starting
line. They have a bit of head start, but the chances that over the course of
months/years you'll be able to cover the same distance are virtually nil.

It's far more likely that either they'll be able to run circles around you or,
hopefully of course, that you'll be able to execute an order of magnitude
better than them.

Right now, there's absolutely no way of knowing which one it is. For all you
know they could have already exhausted their runway and the team might be
falling apart as we speak.

So for now don't worry too much and just focus on your ability to execute.

